# About to buy roland gx 24-, but someone dont have all the money will PAY HALF,BUT THEY WANT TO MAKE MONEY TOO..



## wegottees (Aug 18, 2007)

*About to buy roland gx 24-, but DONT have all the money.SOMEONE will PAY HALF,BUT THEY WANT TO MAKE MONEY TOO..*

hey i have been making shirt 3 yrs now, and now want to upgrade to better vinyl cutter.. it cost 1400 bucks..i dont have all that right now, but i got 700, i know someone who will pay the other half of the cost. but they wanna make some money from this.. what are some ideas....I want the vinyl cutter now, otherwise it will take longer to get money... how can i make this work...or maybe i could get 500 from them and 200 from everyone else... and then i pay 700... TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT I WANT THIS PERSON TO GET SOMETHING FROM GIVING ME THE $700.. I DONT THINK THEY WANNA LOAN ME THE MONEY.THEY WANT TO MAKE SOME MONEY TOO..


----------



## stuffnthingz (Oct 1, 2007)

Do they want to use the equipment themselves, or have you produce items for them? If they want you to make items for them, make up a spreadsheet that tracks all that you make for them and have it track your "payments" back to them. You do need to establish your "rate" you will charge them for the products you produce. 

Every piece of equipment I buy I do an ROI spreadsheet so I know how long it took to start making a return. You would be doing no different here...

Good Luck!


----------



## EXTouch (Mar 22, 2007)

IMO, $700 isn't enough for them to "buy" their way into your business. 

If you choose to do it, make sure you write up and outline exactly how much they'll earn from the sale of shirts created from that cutter and for HOW LONG. You don't want them to mooching off you and your work for years and years and year.

But, honestly, if they won't just loan you the money (w/ or w/o payments and/or interest) then I'd just wait or look for other means to get the cutter.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with Jacquie. If they want to make *Money* then let them make *Money* - not an investment in your business. 

Suggestion one is to borrow the money with interest. Period. I absolutely advise you to stay away from any profit sharing, etc. That will inevitably become a mess.

If you borrow $700, and pay him back $700 + $$$ interest... He Has Made Money... which is exactly what he wants. 

If you want the cutter but do not have the money, a possible alternate route to the one you are looking at is to find out if any vendors are offering payment terms. They might be - given the economy.

Another route to avoid borrowing from friends and family is to look for zero percent (or very low introductory) interest credit cards. Apply and buy. Then make timely payments.

If you get 12 months no interest, break your balance into 12 payments and pay without fail. $1400 plus 6% tax (average) is $1484. That divided by 12 equals $123.66. If you can't make that payment each month, you probably shouldn't own a cutter. 

But that is my recommendation. Besides you have $700. You'd only need to finance $784, which divided by 12 (for a one year no interest credit card) would be $65.33 a month. 

For $65.33 a month, you are free... independant.. and not obligated to anyone. You call your own shots and are free to run your business as you wish. No sticky or complicated business situations. Good luck no matter what you choose.


----------



## frankiko (Jun 13, 2008)

you wanted to upgrade? what's wrong with your existing cutter?
i am with you with this.

may i suggest.. why don't you capitalize on your $700 and your existing cutter for the moment to make profit. forget upgrading (forget about the gx24) for now. don't burry yourself to loans and interest.
profit your way to your new machine.

if you have the gx24 right now... how much more will you be making????


----------

